# Arte+7



## lomedelouest (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si certains d'entre-vous utilisent le petit programme "Mediathek" (origine allemande) pour télécharger des vidéos d'ARTE+7, mais il semble qu'il ne fonctionne plus; il me dit qu'il ne peut pas se connecter au serveur. Suis-je le seul?
C'était une bonne alternative à la capture du flux avec  vlc, un procédé que je n'ai jamais réussi à maîtriser mais si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer je suis prenant. 
Merci à bientôt.


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
tout d'abord j'ai téléchargé ce "Mediathek" et j'ai le même problème, donc il doit proablement ne plus être à jour.

sur Sourceforge, j'ai trouvé Mediathekview, qui permet de télécharger tout un tas de films des chaines allemandes , je trouve Arte mais pas Arte+7

http://sourceforge.net/projects/zdfmediathk/?source=directory

il semble qu'il y a des solutions Linux pour le faire mais pas grand chose sous Mac.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Juillet 2013)

Mediathek ne fonctionne plus à cause des changements de serveurs.
A la place, on peut utiliser ce site : http://floriancrouzat.net/arte/

Copier les liens de la page vidéo d'Arte+7 pour le télécharger sur son mac.

Voilà


----------



## lomedelouest (29 Juillet 2013)

Wouah


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Juillet 2013)

merci, je regarde ce soir.
Pour info, J'ai installé sans trop de problème Qarte sur Linux Ubuntu (lui même présent sur mon mac à travers VirtualBox), ça marche bien mais seulement 5 ou 6 live sont disponibles.


----------



## macabee (30 Juillet 2013)

sur play tv : c'est pas toujours très fluide ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

euh , je m'as gourré : je vais sur arte+7 , et ça marche tout seul avec la neuf box .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

et mon mac mini 10.5.8


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Juillet 2013)

en fait je me suis trompé, je cherche un programme de Arte Live Web (http://liveweb.arte.tv/fr/video/.....) pas Arte7+ (http://www.arte.tv/guide/....).

Le lien plus ne fonctionne pas, si quelqu'un a des idées ?


----------



## macabee (30 Juillet 2013)

play tv


----------



## lomedelouest (30 Juillet 2013)

Oups j'ai parlé trop vite, les vidéos ne sont pas en 720p. Bon je vais refaire un test.


----------



## lomedelouest (29 Septembre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Mediathek ne fonctionne plus à cause des changements de serveurs.
> A la place, on peut utiliser ce site : Arte+7 video downloader
> 
> Copier les liens de la page vidéo d'Arte+7 pour le télécharger sur son mac.
> ...



Bon j'ai l'impression qu'il ne fonctionne pas très bien, si quelqu'un a un tuto complet...
Sous firefox j'ai copié l'URL, puis ensuite j'ai selectionné lien qui correspondait à la plus grosse définition pour l'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, mais là rien ne ses passe... l apage charge et charge...
Sous safari, j'ain une page qui est apparue avec la vidéo qui joue dans un lecteur... c'est bizard, comment faire pour l'avoir sur l'ordi? 
Je voulais récupérer "This Ain't California" un super film!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------

Bon en fait ça marche, une fois la page affichée: cliquer (si on a le plugin) sur l'icône de download helper pour récupérer le flux et l'enregistrer sur l'ordi.


----------



## Carole0211 (8 Avril 2014)

Salut les amis
J'ai vu récemment un article dans lequel un outil de téléchargement des vidéos Arte est présenté. Ce qui est bel et bien efficace et pratique, surtout fonctionne parfaitement sous Mac OS.  
Voilà cet article: Astuces pour tÃ©lÃ©charger VidÃ©o Arte sur Windows et Mac »


----------



## vdrouot (27 Août 2014)

Astuce pour télécharger les vidéo Arte
ou simplement avec Chrome et cette extension pour Chrome
https://github.com/GuGuss/ARTE-7-Downloader


----------

